# Lumia 1020, Latest Insider build, and Glance screen.



## crowjob (Jan 13, 2017)

Hey all.

I'd like to keep this pretty brief.  I'm using a 1020 with the latest W10M build, and I really miss glance.  Has anyone made it work on the latest build?  If not, I'm just going back to 8.1.

Thanks


----------



## x2wolf (Jan 16, 2017)

crowjob said:


> Hey all.
> 
> I'd like to keep this pretty brief.  I'm using a 1020 with the latest W10M build, and I really miss glance.  Has anyone made it work on the latest build?  If not, I'm just going back to 8.1.
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Yes, Glance works on my Lumia 1020


----------



## fer_cabr (Jan 16, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ImFrbgko_2U


----------



## jaspi72 (Jan 17, 2017)

Not working on my 1020 with insider 10.0.15007.


----------



## jaspi72 (Jan 18, 2017)

Got it working using intertop tools and WPinternals 1.2.


----------



## crowjob (Feb 6, 2017)

jaspi72 said:


> Got it working using intertop tools and WPinternals 1.2.

Click to collapse



Would you be willing to write up a basic guide?


----------



## dxdy (Feb 6, 2017)

just read forum...

https://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10-mobile/tutorial-restore-glance-windows-10-t3540571

or

https://forum.xda-developers.com/wi...e/th2-restone-windows-10-custom-roms-t3440144


----------



## hamed7ir (Feb 15, 2017)

Wrong place sorry spam


----------



## greenpurplishpumpkin (Feb 18, 2017)

Has anyone able to make video calls using fb messenger? I've seen one but I don't know what he did.


----------

